#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Шурангама Сутра

## Харуказе

> "Этому миру больше не нужны герои,надежда и будущее
> Даже с неполной силой я смогу осуществить план и погрузить мир в полную иллюзию
> И тогда реальности конец
> Всё сольётся в одну бесконечную мечту!"
> 
> "У меня были отец и мать и мой учитель!
> Все дети мечтают быть похожими на своих героев!
> И только поэтому я стойко шёл по своему пути и не сдался!"


Не только детям нужны герои, - герои нужны всем. Это история о героях и об их героическом марше к просветлению. Это история о героях, что прошли этот путь и ведут за собой других к просветлению. Это история о героях, что все еще идут по дороге к просветлению. Это история о героях,что еще не встали на путь к просветлению. Сутра, что исчезнет первой из всех. Сутра,что включает в себя всё, - Шурангама. Полный перевод всех глав и дхарани. Настоятельно рекомендую перед чтением сутры спросить у учителя или более опытных друзей стоит ли вам её читать. Людям с определенной психикой она может нанести вред. Если начнете,то сначала стоит прочитать главу "Предостережение Практикующим: Пятьдесят ложных состояний, вызванных пятью совокупностями (скандхами)", в особенности её раздел "Десять состояний, вызванных второй скандхой — восприятием (ведана)". 
Тогда Татхагата Висвабху положил свою руку на мою голову и сказал: «Ты должен выровнять землю своего ума, и тогда все вещи в мире станут на одном уровне с ней».
Больше то и добавить нечего, хотя нет: пусть все существа будут счастливы _/|\_

----------

Aion (23.12.2016), Chhyu Dorje (08.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.07.2016), Говинда (08.07.2016), Гошка (10.07.2016), Дондог (19.07.2016), Еше Нинбо (03.01.2017), Михаил_ (15.03.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

Кстати,как можно тему в шапку раздела закрепить?Хотя может и не нужно,т.к каждый в поиске и так сможет найти,если захочет.
 И да,я на 100% уверен,что найдутся те,кто попытаются читать сутру различающим интеллектом (то бишь излишне размышлять над её содержанием). И тогда они перегрузят свою голову энергией,и с ними случится то что написано в главе  "Десять состояний, вызванных второй скандхой — восприятием (ведана)". Если это произойдёт,то используйте этот метод http://nandzed.livejournal.com/5340371.html http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/sat...post111791383/ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNOyFqu6A9I . Он полезен в любом случае,даже если ничего не случится.

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.01.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Интересует,кстати,есть ли у кого-то устоявшаяся транслитерация дхарани?Та, которую, обычно дают практикующим. В интернете и "хум-трум" и "хум бхрум", и ситапатра и "ситаататапатра", и другие транслитерации с санскрита на русский и английский встречаются. Если есть,то прошу выложить файл сюда или мне в личку.

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.01.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Интересует,кстати,есть ли у кого-то устоявшаяся транслитерация дхарани?Та, которую, обычно дают практикующим. В интернете и "хум-трум" и "хум бхрум", и ситапатра и "ситаататапатра", и другие транслитерации с санскрита на русский и английский встречаются. Если есть,то прошу выложить файл сюда или мне в личку.






Она ?

----------

Дондог (19.07.2016), Еше Нинбо (03.01.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

> Она ?


Она,но на слух еще хуже понятен текст. Никто транслитерации с санскрита/китайского на русский не делал?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Она,но на слух еще хуже понятен текст. Никто транслитерации с санскрита/китайского на русский не делал?


В видео даётся общепринятая на западе, в том числе и в России, транслитерация санскрита латиницей.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

На слух откорректировал дхарани.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2016), Еше Нинбо (03.01.2017), Монферран (19.07.2016)

----------


## Павел Ш.

Чего-то doc. не открывается на смарте, и rtf  тоже?!

----------

Монферран (19.07.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Чего-то doc. не открывается на старте, и rtf  тоже?!


Формат doc. 1997/2000/XP .Open office и все версии ворда с 2003 открывают. RTF по-идее любой ворд открывает даже 1997. Его даже встроенный wordpad открывает.

----------


## Монферран

Rtf открывается в вордпаде, а вордовец в ворде нет, но и не надо. Спасибо.

----------


## Харуказе

> Rtf открывается в вордпаде, а вордовец в ворде нет, но и не надо. Спасибо.


А у тебя какой Word?В 2013 без проблем открывается. И в любой версии Open Office. Просто странно,что из 56 скачавших только у вас не открывается doc файл.

----------


## Дондог

> RTF по идее любой ворд открывает, даже 1997.


Бывает заблокирован: https://xakep.ru/2014/03/25/62254/

----------


## Харуказе

> Бывает заблокирован: https://xakep.ru/2014/03/25/62254/


А у тебя оба файла открываются (doc. и RTF)?

----------


## Монферран

> А у тебя какой Word?В 2013 без проблем открывается. И в любой версии Open Office. Просто странно,что из 56 скачавших только у вас не открывается doc файл.


2007  :Smilie:

----------


## Харуказе

> 2007


Скачай тогда последнюю сборку Open Office. Она бесплатная и всё открывает. В старых вордах нет некоторых шрифтов и они неправильно открывают иногда.

----------


## Дондог

> А у тебя оба файла открываются (doc. и RTF)?





> Со мной всё в порядке


 :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А у тебя какой Word?В 2013 без проблем открывается. И в любой версии Open Office. Просто странно,что из 56 скачавших только у вас не открывается doc файл.


Насколько понял, документ и создан в   Word 2013. 

Может стоить пересохранить как doc формата 97- 2003, и заменить файл, тогда не будет возможных проблем при открытии.

----------

Монферран (20.07.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Насколько понял, документ и создан в   Word 2013. 
> 
> Может стоить пересохранить как doc формата 97- 2003, и заменить файл, тогда не будет возможных проблем при открытии.


Нет,он в word 97-2003. Open Office не сохраняет в 2013. Просто у некторых не все шрифты стоят. В принципе,можно и RTF открыть,а потом сохранить в любом формате. RTF весит больше,но сейчас это уже не важно,т.к у всех безлимитные тарифы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.07.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Речь Дхармы Достопочтенного мастера Сюань Хуа, 1 мая 1983 года, город 10000 Будд.
"Шурангама сутра - суть всех сутр".
Когда мы изучаем Буддхадхарму, мы должны понять смысл и принципы изложенные в Сутрах. Все они связаны между собой и так же связаны принципы, изложенные в них. Будда разъяснил Малую Колесницу, Великую Колесницу и Колесницу Будд, что включает в себя всё разъяснённое ранее. Первое чему учат в этих колесницах — устранить дурные привычки и склонности, устранить неведение, жажду, жадность, гнев и заблуждения. Если вы сможете устранить все свои дурные привычки и склонности, то естественным образом станешь жить в согласии с постулатами Сутр. Но если ты не устранишь их, то не сможешь понять того что в них изложено.
	 Мы окончили рассмотрение Пятидесяти Состояний Мары, Вызванных Пятью Скандхами и Четырёх Решающих Поступков из Шурангама Сутры. Каковы истинные принципы этой сутры?Зачем Будда передал её? Если вы найдёте истинный принцип, то по настоящему поймёте эту Сутру. Если же нет, то нельзя будет сказать, что вы её поняли. Это как узнавать человека. Сначала мы узнаём его имя, потом мы должны узнать как он выглядит, что он думает, как он ведёт себя, и только после этого мы можем сказать что знаем его.  Если вы знаете лишь чьё-то имя, но не знаете как он выглядит,его мысли, и так далее, то вы не знаете этого человека. Изучение Сутр происходит точно так же.
	 Обширность Шурангама Сутры такова, что нет ничего вне её пределов, но так мала, что нет ничего внутри неё. Принципы Шурангама Сутры как кости в наших телах. Если бы у нас были плоть, кровь, кожа, но не было бы костей, то мы бы не выглядели как люди, мы бы не смогли даже встать. Шурангама сутра - суть всех сутр. Её функция — уничтожить то что искажено и раскрыть то что истинно — изгнать все злое и раскрыть истинное самадхи. Если Шурангама Сутра исчезнет из этого мира, исчезнет и Будхадхарма. Пока существует Шурангама Сутра, существует и Будхадхарма. Чтобы защитить Будхадхарму мы должны следовать Шурангама Сутре. Мы должны зачитывать её, запоминать её, давать учения на неё, взращивать (мудрость) в соответствии с ней. Город Десяти Тысяч Будд — опора Шурангамы. Мы должны испустить великий Свет Шурангамы, взрастить Шурангама Самадхи, достигнуть великой мудрости Шурангамы, и в совершенстве явить любящую доброту Шурангамы!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2016), Еше Нинбо (03.01.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Лекция достопочтенного мастера Шэнь-Яня, 17 мая 1987 года.
http://chancenter.org/cmc/1992/09/01/taste-and-touch/
«Вкус и касание» (Глава I, разделы: «Соединение пяти органов чувств и интеллекта», «Соединение пяти органов чувств, интеллекта, объектов восприятия, глаз и формы»).

Вкус

Когда язык вступает в контакт с пищей, восприятие вкуса возникает. Откуда приходит этот вкус?От еды?У еды разные вкусы. Кубики сахара сладкие, сливы кислые, соль солёная, перец острый, лимоны горькие. Если вкус происходит от еды, тогда еда должна осознавать свой вкус. Но мы знаем что это не так. Исходит ли вкус от языка?Если да, то язык всегда бы ощущал вкус, даже если никакой еды бы не было.
Здравый смысл подсказывает нам, что вкус исходит от контакта языка с едой. Если вы положите на язык сахар,то он сладкий и вы можете сказать, что чувствуете сладость. Но сахар не знает о своей сладости. Язык и сахар оба должны присутствовать. 
	Чтобы пойти дальше мы должны понять основополагающее учение Будхадхармы: ничто не находится вне пределов ума. Все внешние феномены познаются только через ум. Сладость сахара — умственное восприятие, осознание сладости. Оно субъективно. Все ли чувствуют сладость одинаково? Мы не знаем точно, но вряд ли. Есть два пути объяснить это учение. Первый, - мы можем принять точку зрения Школы Только Сознания (Виджнянавада), которая постулирует, что вся наша карма посеяна как семена в восьмом сознании (алайе),очень тонком компоненте ума. Как только причины и условия взращены, эти семена принимают форму различных внешних феноменов. Таким образом внешняя среда возникает напрямую из ума.
	Второй,-мы можем взглянуть на это как делал Декарт, который сказал: «Я думаю, значит я существую». Когда наши умы чисты, мы полностью осознаны об окружающих феноменах и нашей связи с ними. Благодаря этой осознанности, окружающий мир кажется реальным. Но когда мы спим,в обмороке или умираем, ум больше не осознаёт то что происходит в окружающем мире. Таким образом касательно нас он не существует. Окружающий мир существует только до тех пределов где мы его осознаём.
	У всех нас уникальное представление о мире. Например, предположим что у вас много проблем и вы чувствуете себя несчастным. Вы не видите выхода, плачете всё время пока наконец вы не засыпаете. Но после того как вы проснётесь, кажется что проблемы ушли, или они не так плохи как ранее. Вы видите мир свежим взглядом в более позитивном ключе. Даже несмотря на то что окружающий мир остался неизменным, ваши восприятие и чувства по поводу окружающего мира могут измениться.                                                                          
	Люди часто пытаются сбежать из своего субъективного мира принимая алкоголь или наркотики. Они хотят освободить себя от неприятного, доставленного им окружающим миром, пусть даже на короткое время. Алкоголь и наркотики отрезают их от внешнего мира.
	Так откуда всё же приходит вкус?Из ума? Без еды и языка ум не замечает вкус. На самом деле ум бы даже не существовал без контакта между органами чувств и объектами чувственного. Ум тоже не является источником вкуса. Вкус требует комбинации еды,языка и восприятия вкуса. Он не может существовать независимо от меняющейся взаимной зависимости всех трёх. Таким образом вкус в реальности лишь иллюзорный опыт.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Касание.
Здравый смысл подсказывает нам, что это наша кожа обладает способностью ощущать прикосновение. Кожа вступает в контакт с чем-то и ум осознает его. Касание включает в себя три компонента: орган восприятия касания (кожа),объекты касания, восприятие касания.
	Благодаря двум условиям касание возникает: контакт и отделение от объекта. Твердый предмет прижали к вашей коже. Чувства от этого неприятные. Если его убрать,то вы испытаете приятное чувство. Приятные и неприятные чувства исходят от восприятия касания.
	Когда я только приехал в США, я был удивлён тем что люди жмут друг другу руки. Хорошие друзья даже обнимали и целовали друг друга в щеку. В Азии люди более сдержанны и им было бы не комфортно если бы они были бы более открыты и не ограничивались рукопожатием. После того как я провёл в США несколько лет, я привык к этой традиции. Она довольно чувственна. Люди выражают своё счастье от встречи друг с другом разделяя счастье физического контакта. Если два человека близки,то контакт может быть очень приятным.
	У наших тел сильные привязанности. Будхадхарма говорит нам что тело является причиной большинства наших неприятных ощущений. Например два брата живут в одном доме. Один спит с открытым окном,а другой любит спать с закрытым. Если дети спят в одной комнате, то они будут ссорится. Один скажет другому: «Если ты закроешь окно,то я задохнусь!». Другой ответит: «Не оставляй окно открытым!Если ты оставишь,то я заболею!». Даже если и так, то проблема между двумя братьями может быть не так уж и плоха, потому что когда они вырастут они будут жить в разных домах. Но представьте, что у мужа и жены такая проблема. Ссора может окончится разводом =).
	Те кто пока еще не женат должны хорошо изучить то что любите и не любите вы и  ваши предполагаемые супруги. Но даже это может не помочь. Иногда кажется что нет проблем до свадьбы и в первые годы после свадьбы. Но время идёт, состояние тела меняется и различные предпочтения возникают. Когда приходит время для проявления кармических препятствий, то они обязательно проявляются. Но что можно сделать?Лучше всего оставаться неженатым, разумеется =). Станьте монахом или монахиней. Но если вы хотите жениться,то должны подготовить себя. Хотя бы вы должны быть готовы к компромиссу с другим человеком.
	У людей могут быть различные реакции на касание одного и того же объекта. Например врачи рекомендуют спать на твердых матрасах. Но я очень худой и костистый, во мне мало жира=).Мне лучше спать на мягком матрасе. Если бы во мне было больше мяса,то возможно твердый матрас мне бы подошёл. Хотя для меня этот вопрос не важен, так как я всегда сплю на голом полу. Твердая ли кровать или мягкая — для меня это не имеет значения. Тем не менее здесь есть люди, которые привыкли спать на мягкой кровати и дли них будет тяжело спать на твёрдой.
	Чувствительность к касанию может быть изменена путём тренировки. 25 лет назад в Тайвани я навестил одного старого монаха, что практиковал в горах. У него не было ни кухни, ни каких-либо приспособлений для подогрева воды. Я спросил: «Ты никогда не подогреваешь воду перед питьём?». Он ответил: «Нет, я пью там где нахожу её. Я никогда не грею воду». «А когда ты принимаешь баню?»: спросил я. Он ответил: «Я моюсь в холодной воде». «А как же ты готовишь?»: спросил я. «Я ем сырую еду»: ответил монах.
	Согласно мифам древнего Китая, он сказал, люди были от природы очень здоровы. Они ели сырую еду. Их тела были здоровы и они никогда не болели. И потом кто-то открыл огонь. Люди стали готовить еду на огне и болеть. Затем появились лекарства и способы определения болезней. «Ха!»: сказал я. «В этом есть смысл». Я попытался принимать холодные ванны, но сразу простудился. Я пытался есть сырую еду, но меня сразила диарея.
	После этого я отправился в горы в уединение. Там были люди, которые готовили еду на огне, так что я не ел сырую еду. Но они не использовали горячую воду, но я не хотел принимать холодные ванны. Поэтому я стал постепенно растирать своё тело холодной водой до тех пор пока оно не становилось тёплым. После этого я чувствовал себя очень хорошо, лучше чем после горячей бани. В последствии я стал принимать холодные ванны и не простужался. Я натренировал своё тело. Десять лет спустя я приехал в Японию и заметил что люди  посещали публичные холодные бани. Спустя какое-то время я решился посетить их и сразу же простудился.
	Тело можно натренировать реагировать по разному на один и тот же чувственный объект окружающего мира, но это медленный процесс. Тепло не лучше холода, мягкое не лучше твёрдого. Даже не смотря на то что тело можно натренировать, оно приносит много проблем. Оно хочет приятных ощущений. Оно любит отдых. Оно не любит больших нагрузок. Эти предпочтения ведут ко многим неприятным ощущениям.
	Откуда исходит касание?Не только от тела. Мертвец не может сказать твердое ли что-то,мягкое ли, теплое или холодное,тонкое или грубое. Касание не исходит только от объектов чувственного,минуя тело. Но все имеют восприятие касания. Исходит ли касание от ума?Благодаря уму мы решаем действовать, создавая дурную и благую карму. Без ума нет никакой кармы. Но как мы обсуждали ранее ум не существует без контакта между объектами чувственного и органами восприятия. Таким образом ум не может быть источником чувства восприятия, если его собственное существование требует объектов и тела как непременных условий.
	Итак, вернёмся к изначальному вопросу. Тело, объект касания, восприятие касания взаимозависимы. Нет одного без другого. Касание как и вкус не имеет независимой собственной природы. Сутра затем задаётся следующим вопросом: откуда происходит ум? Я бы хотел рассказать вам одну историю.
	Однажды после сбора подаяний и приёма пищи монах из сангхи Будды занялся медитацией ходьбы под тенью деревьев. Когда он ходил, он заметил практикующего внешние учения. Этот человек тоже недавно поел, но не занимался медитацией. Он произносил различные заклинания. Внезапно из его рта возник волшебный цветок, которому он сказал: «Я только что поел,но не удовлетворён. Я хочу фруктов». Сразу же после этого всевозможные виды фруктов магически возникли из цветка. Он доел фрукт и сказал: «Теперь я хочу воды, чтобы помыть руки и ноги». Сразу же после этого кусок ткани (полотенце) и ванна с водой возникли из цветка. Он помылся, вытер руки и бросил полотенце и ванну обратно в цветок,который их поглотил. Затем он сказал: «Я поел, но одному мне скучно. Мне нужна компания». Из цветка возникла прекрасная девушка и они уединились под тенью деревьев.
	Увидев это монах вернулся к Будде и рассказал ему об этом. Будда сказал: «Этот практик возможно таков, но это ничуть не странно. Многие мои ученики делают те же вещи». На что ученики ответили: «Нет,нет, что Вы. Мы всегда следуем обетам. Мы никогда не делали такие вещи!». Будда сказал: «Все исходит из ума. Пока ваш ум движется, пока он колебаем внешним, вы ничуть не лучше этого практика. Он даже более продвинут чем многие из вас потому что он может выращивать магические цветы, которые исполняют его желания,а вы нет. Будда добавил: «Монах, что предстал перед вами как практик внешних учений на самом деле великий Бодхисаттва. Произведя эти магические превращения он показал вам истинную природу вашего ума». Услышав это ученик Будды более не обращал внимания на внешнее. Он углубился в изучение своего ума.
	Смысл истории в том, что нет внешнего окружения вне вашего ума. Окружение это отражение вашего ума. Если всё вокруг вас плохо, то потому что ваш ум во взволнованном состоянии. Если дела идут хорошо, то потому что ваш ум настроен позитивно. Кто-то может возразить и сказать, что например бандиты придут сюда, чтобы убить меня. Создал ли мой ум этих бандитов?Или допустим женщину насилуют. Создал ли её ум это переживание? Хотел ли её ум того, чтобы это случилось?Конечно мы не должны занимать такую позицию. Но так как эта история исходит из Сутр мы должны пытаться жить в согласии с ней.
	Наиболее правильно считать неизбежные страдания или неприятности плодом нашей кармы. Если мы примем эту точку зрения, то как минимум наши неприятные ощущения ослабнут, и страдание станет легче. Это объяснение так же находится в согласии с историей. Страдание исходит из зерен кармы, что пребывают в нашем уме. Конечно мы должны попытаться исправить ситуацию если мы можем. Если кто то хочет вас убить, то вам не стоит думать: «Это карма в моём восьмом сознании являет себя, это нормально быть убитым». Вы должны спасти свою жизнь. С другой стороны,если нет возможности избежать какой-то ситуации,то вы должны осознать и принять это как свою карму. Не давайте взрасти неприятному.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2016), Михаил_ (15.03.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

http://www.siddham.org/yuan_english/...ing030101.html
Введение в Шурангама Мантру (Дхарани Белого Балдахина).

Выдержки из учений достопочтенного мастера Сюань-Хуа. Текст Куо-Юнг Чанга.

	Шурангама Мантра — самая важная из всех мантр. Она — основа,субстанция и функция и включает в себя все доктрины Будхадхармы. Эта мантра поделена на пять разделов: раздел Ваджра, раздел Изготовления Драгоценностей, раздел Будды, раздел Лотоса, раздел Кармы.
	Эти разделы относятся к пяти направлениям:
	1. На востоке раздел Ваджры, с хозяином Буддой Акшобхья.
	2. На юге раздел Изготовления Драгоценностей, с хозяином Буддой Драгоценного Рождения 	(Ратнасамбхва).
	3. В центре раздел Будды, с хозяином Буддой Шакьямуни.
	4. На западе раздел Лотоса, с хозяином Буддой Амитабха.
	5. На севере раздел Кармы, с хозяином Буддой  Амогхасиддхи.
Шурангама Мантра — Царица всех Мантр. Это самая длинная мантра из всех. Эта мантра имеет глубокую связь с расцветом и упадком всей Будхадхармы. Если настанет момент когда не останется ни одного человека в мире способного читать Шурангама Мантру, мир быстро придёт в упадок, потому что Истинная Дхарма уйдёт. Для поддержания Истинной Дхармы Шурангама Сутра и Шурангама Мантра очень важны. Шурангама Сутра — текст, объясняющий Шурангама Мантру. Название мантры: «Свет над Короной Будды». Под короной Будды понимается тело-трансформация (эманация) Будды в луче яркого радужного света, восседающая на лотосе из тысячи лепестков (стр 9. Шурангама Сутры), что произнесла мантру. Шурангама Мантра тонка и непостижимо прекрасна. У каждой фразы есть своя функция. Каждое слово имеет тайный смысл. Она непостижима и невыразима. Свет над короной Будды так же показывает силу мантры, что может разбить любую тьму и довести до совершенства заслуги и доблести людей. Если вы сможете принять и поддерживать Шурангама Мантру, то несомненно достигните аннутара самьяк самбодхи. Если вы регулярно начитываете её, то все преграды из прошлого будут сметены. Такова чудесная функция Шурангама Мантры.

Метод заучивания Шурангама Мантры.
Правильнее всего запоминать мантру предложение за предложением, строку за строкой. Не пытайтесь запомнить ею всю разом. Когда вы запомните первую строку наизусть, то заучивайте следующую. Пока вы не запомните эту строку наизусть не переходите к следующей. Если вы слишком ретивы и пытаетесь выучить всё одним махом, то у вас вряд ли получится. Все дхармы — чудесная Дхарма. Состояние чудесной Дхармы за пределами предпочтений и различений. Пытаясь выучить Шурангама Мантру не впадайте в предпочтения и различения. Чем больше вы делаете различений, тем сложнее её выучить. Чем больше вы делаете предпочтений, тем труднее понять. Просто начитывайте мантру. Начитывайте как вашу обязанность и ответственность. Не изучайте её посредством мыслей, различения и предпочтения. Различение происходит в шестом (виджняна, мано-виджняна) сознании. Предпочтения принадлежат седьмому сознанию (манас, клишта-манас). В Шурангама Сутре мы узнаём о том какие проблемы испытывал Ананда. Он отдавал предпочтения заучиванию текстов и пренебрегал самадхи. Чтобы запомнить Шурангама Мантру вы должны избавится от предпочтений и различения. Не пытайтесь понять Будхадхарму различающим умом. Используйте своё истинное сердце, что в своей основе — чудесная Дхарма.

Методы поддержания Мантры.
«Поддержание» означает что ваш ум получает мантры и ваше тело поддерживает её. Когда вы поддерживаете мантру, вы начитываете её в своём уме и не должны утратить её или забыть её. Всегда удерживайте свой ум на том что вы делаете в то время как вы начитываете и поддерживаете эту мантру. Когда вы начитываете мантру, вы должны сделать ей основу. Когда вы начитываете мантру основа должна быть чиста. Вы не должны давать кому бы то ни было вступать на эту основу. Это должен быть человек, который поддерживает мантру, следует Дхарме в этом месте.
	В Шурангама Сутре написано: «Если есть живые существа у которых рассеянные умы, что не владеют самадхи, но запомнили мантру умом и поддерживают её своим ртом, тогда Ваджрные Короли постоянно будут посещать этих добрых людей». Это значит что 84000 защитников Дхармы, Ваджрные Короли, всегда будут следовать за такими добрыми людьми. На сколько же большего достигнут те что искренне устремлены к Бодхи. Более того, Сутра говорит: «Даже если эти люди не утвердят место пути и не будут практиковать путь, но будут только начитывать и поддерживать мантру, заслуги и доблести от этого не будут отличаться от заслуг и доблестей утверждения основы взращивания Дхармы». Таким образом, чтение, повторение, копирование, переписывание от руки этой мантры, поддерживание этой мантры телом, хранение копий мантры в домах, общинах, - эффективные средства в рассеивании всей накопленной кармы, как снег тает под действием горячей воды. В недалёком будущем они достигнут терпеливого осознания феноменов как не созданного 

Чтобы  продолжить далее мы должны узнать о Трёх Секретных Практиках. Когда эти три практики в согласии, то вы получите результат. Они таковы:
	1. Посредством  рта поддерживать мантру.
	2. Посредством ума созерцать «знаки сиддхам» https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0 
	3. Посредством рук складывать мудры, особые жесты иди «жесты-печати».
Это известно как взаимодействие Трёх Секретных Практик. Это называется Три Основы. Таковы надлежащие средства поддержания мантры.
	1. Основа Слова Мантры: каждый день нужно начитывать мантру целиком хотя бы один раз, и затем начитывать сердце мантры (последние строки, начиная с ОМ!Анале Анале) 108 раз. Или же начитывать мантру целиком утром,или же сердце мантры 108 раз. Таким образом можно получить неизмеримые заслуги.
	2.Основа Умственного Восприятия: когда вы начитываете сердце мантры, вы визуализируете «знаки сиддхам». Это знаки, которые нет смысла понимать. Если вы не знаете смысла этой мантры, «знаков сиддхам»,вы всегда чувствуете их невыразимую чудесность. Если вы узнаёте эти знаки, вы можете перестать обращать внимание на них. Визуализация «знаков сиддхам» ничем не отличается от этого. Те кто не изучал «знаки сиддхам», - начинайте созерцать их. Вы должны вырезать каждую букву в своём уме, чтобы независимо от того закрыты ли глаза или открыты, каждая из букв могла ясно  предстать перед вашим взором. Когда вы созерцаете «знаки сиддхам» в вашем уме нет места для ложного мышления. Выполняя это созерцание со временем вы разовьёте концентрацию, - основу силы Самадхи.
	3. Основа Мудр: освоив созерцание вы должны выполнять соответствующие мудры. Зачем это? Для того чтобы заострить ваше внимание. Вы на столько вовлечены в складывание мудр, что у вас нет ложных мыслей. Когда вы начитываете мантру, созерцаете «знаки сиддхам» и поддерживаете позу мудр — тогда все три основы в согласии. Совместно они создают взаимодействие Трёх Секретных Практик. Тогда вы обретёте Три Колеса, которые являются вашим телом, умом и ртом и они приобретут непостижимые трансформации Будд. Что бы вы не искали, мирское или надмирское, всё будет как вы хотите. Когда ваш ум однонаправленный, - это действенно. Когда ваш ум рассеян, то вы это теряете. Если у вас одно намерение, то будет результат.
	Не всем выпадет возможность обучиться практике Трёх Основ. Это трудно — найти Учителя и получить правильные инструкции мудр и жестов. Тем не менее если вы начитываете сердце Шурангама мантры 108 раз в день без мудр, то это тоже превосходно. Самое важное то, что начитываение сердца Шурангама Мантры помогает нам достигать самадхи без особых сложностей.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2016), Еше Нинбо (03.01.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Медитация на орган слуха
Ниже первый из трех диалогов с мастером Шэн-янем.
Сам метод звучит так:



> Сначала направлением органа слуха в поток медитации этот орган был отделён от своего объекта, а стиранием представления и о звуке, и о вхождении в поток, и движение и покой стали ясно не существующими. Так, продвигаясь шаг за шагом, и слух и его объект полностью прекратились. Но я не остановился, когда они прекратились. Когда осознанность этого состояния и само это состояние были осознаны как не существующие, и субъект и объект слились с пустотой, осознанность стала всеохватывающей. С дальнейшим устранением пустоты и её объекта, и создание и угасание исчезли, явив путь к состоянию Нирваны, которая затем явилась.


Довольно трудно понять его используя интеллект (и в целом бессмысленно,т.к это практический метод).Одна из причин за что я (и возможно многие другие) так любят эту сутру и дзен в целом - то что они призывают приготовить еду самому и попробовать её на вкус. Возможно есть люди, которые любят вести разговоры о блюдах и о кулинарных книгах,никогда не попробовав их на вкус,но Шэн-Янь к ним точно не относится. Его опыт в этом вопросе весьма ценен.


Достопочтенный мастер Шэн-янь - основатель Буддийской ассоциации Фагушань (Барабан Дхармы), настоятель монастыря.
Почтенная Чен, мастер церемноний.

Чен: "Мы закончили обсуждение раздела пустотности пяти скандх, сегодня мы будем обсуждать метод полного проникновения посредством органа слуха, посредством которого Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара достиг просветления. Ранее мастер уже объяснил этот метод. Сегодня мы будем говорить о том как его практиковать."
Чен: "Здравствуйте, шифу".
Шэн-янь: "Здравствуйте, миссис Чен".
Чен: "Шифу, ранее вы уже дали нам общее представление о методе полного проникновения посредством органа слуха. Если мы стремимся обучиться методу Бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары, как мы должны практиковать, и можем ли мы успешно практиковать?".
Шэн-янь:"Конечно можем. Если Бодхисаттва успешно практиковал его, то можем и мы. Но у метода есть разные уровни от самого простого до наиболее сложных. Самый простой - слушать звуки. В нашей практике если мы хотим успокоить ум и отстраниться от сбивчивых и беспорядочных мыслей, слушание звука - наилучший метод. Какие звуки мы должны слушать? Например, мы можем слушать пение птиц. Когда вы просыпаетесь рано утром и идёте в лес (парк), вдыхаете свежий воздух и слушаете пение птиц, разных птиц, вы найдете это приятным, как будто ваш ум принимает душ и тело омывается. Сегодня вы можете купить множество записанных звуков".
Чен: "Да, например тех что записаны на CD и аудиокассеты".
Шэн-янь:"Да, например кассеты и диски с пением птиц. Но с временем вы найдете, что хоть пение птиц и помогает успокоить ум, но оно не может помочь вам в концентрации. Ваш ум освежиться и расширится. Так же вы можете слушать звук падающих капель дождя. Звук дождя, особенно сопровождающийся ветром (но не звук ливня или шторма), например звук капель,падающих на банановое дерево или листья деревьев: кап, кап,кап...Он постоянен и успокоит ваш ум. Это лучше чем слушать пение птиц. Звук дождя более постоянен и гармоничен и поэтому ум станет более спокойным. Так будет если вы будете слушать записанный на кассету звук дождя. В природе же дождь и ветер естественным образом меняют свою интенсивность, иногда становятся сильнее,иногда слабее,и их звук меняется,вслед за этим меняется и волнуется ум. Еще один способ - слушать водный поток.
Чен: "Звук водного потока"
Шэн-янь:"Вы можете сеть на берегу маленькой реки или ручья"
Чен: "Но не большой полноводной реки".
Шэн-янь:"Или у моста с закрытыми глазами. Вместо того чтобы проникнуть посредством зрения вы используете уши, слушая звук бегущего потока. И этот звук всё время остается тем же, он неизменен. Вы сидите день, и этот звук не меняется. Вы сидите ночь,и этот звук не меняется. Слушая его вы забываете себя, окружающую обстановку,и даже сам звук воды. В какой-то момент ваш ум сольётся с ним, ваш ум войдёт в сосредоточение."
Чен: "Сосредоточение, состояние гармонии внутри и снаружи".
Шэн-янь:"Мастер Хан-Шань поздней династии Мин однажды сидел на мосту, не ожидая ничего, просто сидел. Сидя там он на какое-то время полностью потерял ощущение времени. И другие тоже забыли что он там сидит. Он просто забыл всё и просидел на мосту всю ночь. Когда он встал, он подумал: странно,я помню что сел совсем недавно,как так вышло что я просидел столько времени?Ему казалось что он сел совсем недавно и слушал звук водного потока. Поэтому я тоже рекомендую людям слушать звук бегущего водного потока. Но есть определённая опасность".
Чен: "Какая?".
Шэн-янь:"Если вы сидите на мосту, то можете упасть. Кроме того если вы сидите у реки,хотя за такой короткий срок она не выйдет из берегов,погода может измениться"
Чен: "И правда,если в тот момент пока вы будете в концентрации поднимется ветер или пойдет дождь".
Шэн-янь:"Правильно,и если рядом не будет никого,то вы будете в опасности. Так что если вы живете рядом с рекой, то отлично. Вам будет удобно заниматься. Это первый способ, наиболее легкий".
Чен: "Шифу,спасибо за беседу. Я думаю слушать птиц, дождь и водный поток - простая практика, она приятна и поможет вам продвинуться в правильном направлении. Встретимся в следующий раз и поделимся Буддийской мудростью. "

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2017), Кеин (21.01.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Достопочтенный мастер Шэн-янь - основатель Буддийской ассоциации Фагушань (Барабан Дхармы), настоятель монастыря.
Почтенная Чен, мастер церемноний.

Чен: "В прошлой программе мы с шифу говорили о том, что можно слушать пение птиц, звук падающих капель дождя и звук бегущего водного потока. Сегодня утром я слушала пение птиц и мне действительно это очень понравилось. Но шифу  сказал, что это только начальный этап. Как мы должны практиковать дальше?Давайте попросим шифу рассказать нам."
Чен: "Здравствуйте, шифу".
Шэн-янь: "Здравствуйте, миссис Чен".
Чен: "Шифу, я думаю, что слушать пение птиц, звуки падающих капель и водного потока очень хорошо. Но вы сказали, что это только самое начало,подготовительный этап. Что же делать дальше?".
Шэн-янь:"Освоить полное проникновение посредством органа слуха несколько сложнее. То о чём я рассказывал в прошлой беседе на самом деле не было полным проникновением посредством органа слуха, это был просто метод концентрирования внимания на звуке. Есть другой путь, о котором я не упоминал в прошлой программе: когда мы в обеспокоены или огорчены, мы можем отдохнуть,закрыть глаза. Можно прилечь, или присесть, или даже стоять с закрытыми глазами и наслаждаться окружающими звуками. Вы услышите вокруг вас различные звуки. Когда вы делаете это вы не должны пытаться услышать звуки. ".
Чен: "Делать это намеренно".
Шэн-янь:"Да, вы не должны делать усилия чтобы услышать. То что я имел ввиду под наслаждением - дать звуку достигнуть вас, просто достигнуть. Какой бы звук не пришёл, мы принимаем его. Мы не прислушиваемся к конкретному звуку, мы ведём себя пассивно  как звукопоглощающая панель. Вы же видели звукопоглощающую панель?Как она работает: когда звук достигает её она поглощает его. Достиг ли звук ее?Да,достиг. Отскочил ли он от неё?Отражает ли она звук?"
Чен: "Нет не отражает"
Шэн-янь:"Не отражает. Если бы отражала,то это была бы звукоотражающая панель (фуибана). Так что мы превращаем свои уши в звукопоглощающую панель и просто слушаем звуки,но не отторгаем громкие звуки и радостно принимаем приятные звуки. Мы просто слушаем звуки такие какие они есть. И, это важно, мы не называем их (не даем им имена). Например если мы слышим орущую девочку,или парня ругающегося бранными словами, рык собаки или мяуканье кошки,птиц,коров,цыплят или звуки других животных,или шум от автомобилей,или что-то еще,мы не даем этому имён."
Чен: "Мы не делаем различение".
Шэн-янь:"Да,не делаем. Мы просто слушаем, не реагируем на это. Ведем себя как звукопоглощающая панель. Ищет ли звуки звукопоглощающая панель?"
Чен: "Нет".
Шэн-янь:"Правильно. Реагирует ли она на звуки и издает ли она звуки?Нет. Она не издает звуки. Когда звук достигает нас дайте ему "исчезнуть". Не давайте возникнуть мысли, оценивающей то что вы услышали. И как мы должны реагировать?Если вас грубо обругали,как нужно реагировать?Никак на самом деле. Просто думайте о себе как о звукопоглощающей панели.Так же если вам льстят, как вы должны реагировать?Никак на самом деле. Просто думайте о себе как о звукопоглощающей панели. Я услышал это и я понимаю что это грубая речь,или мне льстят,или это обман,я знаю что это.Но мне не нужно реагировать на уровне ума. Если вы можете так делать,то вы действительно знаете как продвигаться в правильном направлении в вашей практике. Как минимум в любое время различные видны неприятных звуков и речи не затронут вас, не утянут вас,не спровоцируют вас,и вы будете спокойны и свободны. Поэтому я и сказал,что это наслаждение, наслаждение самим восприятием звука. Многие люди наслаждаются приятными звуками. Но то что я действительно имел ввиду - когда мы слышим звук ум не генерирует (негативные) эмоции, такие как: скорбь, дискомфорт,возбуждение,горе,страдание"
Чен: "Даже счастье?".
Шэн-янь:"Счастье?На самом деле не реагировать и есть счастье. Если вы ведёте себя как звукопоглощающая панель, то полностью свободны от давления (на вас), умственного и психологического. Если сравнить этот метод с тремя предыдущими, то он несколько сложнее. Потому что первые три статичные,их практикуют в уединении,а этот метод нет. Его можно практиковать и в шумной обстановке. В тех местах где можно легко получить сердечный приступ или повышение кровяного давления. Но если вы будете применять этот метод, то будете наслаждаться обстановкой,не получая никакого вреда."
Чен: "Я вижу. Шифу,спасибо за беседу. В этом шумном мире если мы научимся вести себя как звукопоглощающая панель, я уверена, что наша практика принесёт благие плоды, так что окружающие нас люди найдут нашу кампанию приятной. Почему бы вам не попробовать? Встретимся в следующий раз и поделимся Буддийской мудростью. "

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.01.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Достопочтенный мастер Шэн-янь - основатель Буддийской ассоциации Фагушань (Барабан Дхармы), настоятель монастыря.
Почтенная Чен, мастер церемноний.

Чен: "В прошлой программе шифу научил нас использовать метод звукопоглощающей панели. Если вы встревожены или выведены из равновесия,то можете использовать свои уши, чтобы наслаждаться окружающими звуками. Самое важное — что вы не откликаетесь на них,а вместо этого просто ведёте себя как звукопоглощающая панель и позволяете звуку исчезнуть без следа. Каковы же другие способы проникновения посредством органа слуха? Давайте спросим шифу. "
Чен: "Здравствуйте, шифу".
Шэн-янь: "Здравствуйте, миссис Чен".
Чен: "Шифу, метод звукопоглощающей панели очень хорош, но есть ли другие методы?". 
Шэн-янь: "Метод что я объяснял ранее не совсем тот, что использовал Авалокитешвара. Его метод находится на много более высоком уровне. "
Чен: "Понятно".
Шэн-янь: "Этот метод состоит из двух этапов. На первом этапе бодхисаттва Гуаньинь созерцал беззвучный звук". 
Чен: "Беззвучный звук? Это звучит сложно и глубоко".
Шэн-янь: "Физический звук услышать просто".
Чен: "Да. Например сейчас мы слышим звук машин".
Шэн-янь: "Есть медитативное состояние, называемое «безграничный звук и свет». Это состояние предшествующее непосредственному медитативному сосредоточению, не само соредоточение. Вы слышите только один тип звука, который можете назвать "божественный звук", или "звук Вселенной". Это происходит когда уши, находящиеся в них слуховые нервы находятся на одной частоте (взаимодействуют с) частотой Вселенной. Звуки на этом уровне уже не принадлежат мирским звукам. Это происходит во время медитативных сосредоточений, когда все типы мирских (Земных) звуков уже не слышны. Когда кто-то входит в медитативное сосредоточение, в начале он может слушать звук бегущего водного потока, но по истечении какого-то времени распознавание этого звука прекращается, потому что он сливается и объединяется со Вселенной
Чен: "То есть в начале вы слушаете мирские звуки".
Шэн-янь: "Да. Тем не менее в этом состоянии мы слышим звук, звук Вселенной, что выходит за пределы каких бы то ни было описаний человеческого языка, и не может быть воспроизведён каким-либо средствами. Его можно услышать только посредством практики. То что многие называют "небесным звуком" возможно не является им, это естественный звук, в открытом, пустом и всеобъемлющем пространстве. В таком тихом месте (где они медитируют) есть очень тихий звук, который каждый может слышать, но то о чем говорю я — звук Вселенной, может быть услышан только в глубокой практике. Тем не менее, в возможности услышать его нет ничего особенного.»
Чен: "Правда?Я думала, что это не так".
Шэн-янь: "Потому что еще есть то что вы можете услышать, есть сам звук. В то время как метод Гуаньинь, описанный в Шурангама сутре, называется возвращение слуха"
Чен: "Возвращение слуха?"
Шэн-янь: "Возвращение способности слышать к истинной природе. Обычные люди используют их уши, чтобы слышать. Что они слышат?Они обращают свои уши к внешним звукам, используя ушные нервы.  Но некоторые люди не совсем понимают что значит "возвращение способности слышать к истинной природе", и считают что должны слушать звуки внутри своего тела. Что это за звуки?
Чен: "Звуки кровеносных сосудов,например?"
Шэн-янь:"Биение сердца".
Чен: "Урчание в животе"
Шэн-янь:"Вы действительно можете слышать эти звуки в медитативном сосредоточении. Но это не имеет никакого отношения...".
Чен: "Сначала вы слышите эти звуки,а потом звук Вселенной или...?"
Шэн-янь:"Если мы говорим о "возвращении способности слышать к истинной природе", то это после того как мы услышим звук Вселенной, так как там еще есть что услышать (имеется ввиду сам звук Вселенной). Когда же мы обращаем способность слышать к истинной природе, то мы больше не слушаем внешние звуки. Но не стоит путать это с обычными звуками, издаваемыми организмом, это совсем не то. Метод о «звуке» истинной природы.»
Чен: "У истинной природы есть звук"
Шэн-янь:"Нет, нету". 
Чен: "И правда (нету)"
Шэн-янь:"Возвращение способности слышать к истинной природе" указывает на не использование органа слуха. 
Чен: "Да"
Шэн-янь:"Вы не используете свои уши для этого. Вы и так знаете как их использовать (с рождения). Все методы что я объяснял ранее были о том как использовать свои уши. Этот же метод наоборот требует от практикующего не использовать уши, что стремятся услышать внешние звуки, а наоборот..."
Чен: "Даже звук Вселенной должен быть оставлен (проигнорирован)".
Шэн-янь:"Да, потому что это всё еще внешний звук. Таким образом  "возвращение способности слышать к истинной природе" указывает на то, что то что обладает формой, к чему можно подойти как к "субстанции", ухватить это, то что зависимо, то что мы можем воспринять и почувствовать, не является истинной природой. Тогда что же истинная природа?Это то что "без вещей" или без "самостной природы". Давайте поговорим об этом в следующий раз."
Чен: "Шифу,спасибо за беседу. Слышали ли вы когда нибудь звук Вселенной?Хотели ли вы попробовать его услышать?Однако шифу говорит,что это не самая важная часть. Самая важная часть - " услышать"  " истинную природу" , которая как сказал шифу "не вещь". Что же это значит?Встретимся в следующий раз и поделимся Буддийской мудростью."

P.S " Звук Вселенной"  был объявлен в розыск и с практически 100% вероятностью это то что описано в этих строках (т.е он появляется только в 3 дхьяне и выше):




> Третий регион небес дхьяны
> 1.Ананда, эти девы превращают этот превосходный свет в таинственный голос, что раскрывает восхитительное состояние, и порождает чистое поведение, что соединяется с дхьяной, устраняя все предыдущие чувства радости. Это небеса малой чистоты (Парритасубха).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.01.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Достопочтенный мастер Шэн-янь - основатель Буддийской ассоциации Фагушань (Барабан Дхармы), настоятель монастыря.
Почтенная Чен, мастер церемноний.

Чен: "Добрый день. Добро пожаловать в Великий Барабан Дхармы. В прошлой программе шифу научил нас использовать вторую стадию метода Авалокитешвары. Возвращение способности слышать к истинной природе, вхождение в поток (медитации), оставление объекта.  Шифу сказал,что основная идея — забыть обо всем входя в (поток), и находясь посреди всего не принимать это за себя. Это состояние ума действительно глубоко и величественно. Способны ли обычные люди его достичь и практиковать?Давайте спросим шифу".
Чен: "Здравствуйте, шифу".
Шэн-янь: "Здравствуйте, миссис Чен".
Чен: "Шифу, в прошлый раз вы рассказывали о том как вернуть способность слышать к истинной природе. Мне эта передача очень помогла. Я думаю: этот метод практиковал Авалокитешвара, но могут ли обычные люди?".
Шэн-янь: "Да, разумеется. В практике Чань. В учении Чань достичь просветления значит пробудиться к истинной природе пустотности. Просветление означает «озарить ум и увидеть истинную природу". Что за «истинную природу»?Природу Будды.  И что такое природа Будды?Это природа пустотности. Тот кто может видеть истинную природу пустотности обладает великой мудростью (праджней). Достичь глубокой мудрости праджни можно посредством практики».
Чен: "То есть если мы будем использовать эти методы (слушание пения птиц, звуков окружающего мира, беззвучного звука, возвращение способности слышать к истинной природе т.д), то достигнем этого состояния ума (глубокой мудрости праджни)? ".
Шэн-янь: "Не обязательно начинать с самого начала. Нужно ли с начала слушать голоса птиц и т.д?Нет, не обязательно. Это лишь одни из подготовительных методов. Первые три для практики в тихих местах, четвертый (звукопоглощающей панели) для шумных мест. Так же не обязательно слушать беззвучный звук для успешной практики метода Авалокитешвары. Люди, что практикуют другие формы медитации могут естественным образом слышать его. Но это не обязательно, слушать его, чтобы освоить метод Авалокитешвары.".
Чен: "То есть не обязательно следовать всем этим этапам?".
Шэн-янь: "Нет, не обязательно. Но те кто практикуют сосредоточение могут их попробовать. Потому что в начале вы еще не знаете что и как. Испробовав эти четыре метода вы можете улучшить вашу практику. Но в процессе практики медитативной концентрации вы можете услышать звук вселенной (и не используя их). Это правда. Но  метод проникновения посредством органа слуха использует способность слышать для возвращения её к истинной природе. Чтобы «услышать» эту истинную природу пустотности, входя в поток медитации и оставляя объект. В этом его истинный смысл. Так его практиковал Авалокитешвара. Его основополагающая Дхарма.".
Чен: "Понятно. Шифу, я так же слышала что Авалокитешвара слушал звук морских волн когда достиг просветления. Это правда?» 
Шэн-янь: «Глава о Вратах Всеобщего Освобождения Сутры о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы действительно упоминает, что голос Брахмы и океаноподобный голос - не мирские звуки. Что такое голос Брахмы?Это Дхарма чистоты, непривязанности, бессамостности,отсутсвия желаний. Можно ли «услышать» это?Нет. Вы не слышите это ушами. Океаноподобный означает, что голос Брахмы вездесущий, но это вы, что слышите его. Его сила велика, как у накатывающихся океанских волн. Одна за другой. Как волны, что неустанно накатываются на берег,так и Дхарма торжествует в нашем мире. Но вы не «слышите» это. То что вы «слышите» - истинную Дхарму. Дхарму так же называют голосом Брахмы. Буддийское выражение «голос Брахмы разливается и течет» означает, что Дхарма распространяется и торжествует, как океанские волны, охватывающие всё. Но как же может существовать такой громкий звук, но вы его не слышите?Вы глухи?Таким образом это явно не мирской звук. Это не то что подразумевается. Таким образом голос Брахмы...»
Чен: «Если  проникновения посредством органа слуха подразумевает слушание звука океанских волн»
Шэн-янь: «Да, сказать так было бы не верно».
Чен: «А я уже собралась слушать волны».
Шэн-янь: «Нет,от этого не будет никакого вреда. До этого я говорил о пении птиц, звуке бегущего потока и падающих капель дождя. Звук океанских волн вполне можно добавить к этому списку».
Чен: «Это первый шаг».
Шэн-янь: «Да, хотя это и не совсем метод Авалокитешвары».
Чен: «Многие из нас привыкли к системе обучения, подразумевающей тесты (экзамены). Верно ли будет сказать, что и в практике есть степени бакалавров,магистров,докторов наук и т.д и есть экзамены раз в семестр, в год, выпускные экзамены и т.д?И вы продвигаетесь шаг за шагом. Как узнать насколько далеко в практике мы продвинулись?Есть ли какие-то ступени».
Шэн-янь: «Да, есть.».
Чен: «И как их достичь?».
Шэн-янь: «В начале мы должны успокоить ум. Когда мы успокоим ум,то осознаем. В любом аутентичном Буддийском учении первая ступень — успокоение ума. Успокоение ума и устранение привязанностей. Устранение привязанностей — созерцание того что все сущее пустотно в своей природе, и созерцание существования как не существующего в своей природе. Вы должны пойти дальше этого. Если вы не пойдете, то вы не практикуете Буддизм. В лучшем случае вы можете назвать это...».
Чен: «Духовной практикой?».
Шэн-янь: «Молчаливым сидением. Или просто каким-то способом взращивания ума и личности». 
Чен: «Шифу, наверное многим людям как и мне не терпится узнать на какой ступени они находятся.».
Шэн-янь: «Это неверный подход».
Чен: «Не является ли это привязанностью?».
Шэн-янь: «Вам не следует задаваться такими вопросами. Если вы их задаете,то никогда не сможете практиковать хорошо. Вам  стоит лишь успокаивать ум. Когда вы успокоите ум, то отпустите все привязанности в мыслях (в том числе и мысли, что вы успокоили ум) и тогда вы сможете практиковать метод Авалокитешвары, что являет собой «не ум» , или «ум без собственной природы». Давайте продолжим разговор в следующей передаче.».
Чен: «Хорошо. Шифу,спасибо за наставления. Шифу сказал, что в своем взращивании мы должны оставить все привязанности, сначала успокоить ум и затем отпустить привязанность к себе. И затем мы сможем достигнуть глубокого состояния ума. Встретимся в следующий раз и поделимся Буддийской мудростью.».

----------


## Харуказе

Полностью отредактировал текст,исправил все синтаксические,грамматические и пунктуационные ошибки. Расширил глоссарий (добавил классическое определение ноумена/номена). Читайте во своё благо и благо всех живых существ. Всем спасибо.
Редакция 3 в формате doc. в формате pdf. :
Шурангама сутр&#10.doc Шурангама сутр&#10.pdf

----------

Zosia (09.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2017), Дубинин (03.11.2017), Кеин (07.11.2017), Шуньяананда (03.11.2017)

----------


## Pasha

Где можно прочитать продолжение интервью?

----------


## Харуказе

> Где можно прочитать продолжение интервью?


На канале есть видео на китайском и английском. Есть ещё книга,изданная в Тайване. На русский не знаю переводили ли их.

----------


## Харуказе

В середине бессмысленного рабочего дня решил наконец-то подумать о бессмертной душе (которой у меня нет, хе-хе) и сделать хотя-бы что-то полезное для братьев и сестёр. Разу уж       @*Pasha* попросил. Посвящается золотому песку в глазах:
«Вторая Луна» (Лекция достопочтенного наставника Шэнь-Яня, данная западным ученикам 11 мая 1986).

----------

Zosia (09.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2018), Шуньяананда (14.03.2018)

----------


## Pasha

Теперь нужно про первую луну что нибудь.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Теперь нужно про первую луну что нибудь.


А зачем ?
Вон же она, за окном ; )

----------


## Pasha

Это вторая луна

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это вторая луна


Да, не.
Вроде та что за окном - оригинал, остальные на него лишь указывают.

----------


## Pasha

А как её увидеть то ведь прилетишь на ракете а там видно всё равно вторую луну?

----------


## Бейсин

Кстати, 39 из лекций Мастера Шен Яня по "Шурангама сутре" собраны на английском здесь:
http://chancenter.org/cmc/wp-content...Vol-I-Book.pdf
http://chancenter.org/cmc/wp-content...ol-II-Book.pdf

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2018)

----------

